# How long is your dock?



## brockbrock (Apr 20, 2020)

So I was looking at a picture of my first town's map before I reset, and it struck me all of a sudden that my dock in my first town is noticeably shorter than the one on my current island? 

My dock is 14 planks not counting the steps. How about you guys? Do you have a long dock, or a short one?


----------



## Skunk (Apr 20, 2020)

14 planks.


----------



## Jas (Apr 20, 2020)

i have *10 planks! i didn't realize there were different lengths until i saw one of my friends' islands - i don't really mind though!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Also have 14 Planks. Didn’t know lengths could be different.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 20, 2020)

there is different dock sizes? oooh, mine is 14 planks as well!


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 20, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> there is different dock sizes? oooh, mine is 14 planks as well!



It never crossed my mind, but I went through the "Share Your Island Map" thread here and you can definitely see some maps have noticeably shorter docks.


----------



## hallejulia (Apr 20, 2020)

I've got the short one. Don't know how many planks it is.


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 20, 2020)

it doesn't matter how long your dock is, all that matters is what's inside your heart


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 20, 2020)

I also got the short dock  10 planks


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 20, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I also got the short dock  10 planks



I wonder if there are only two docks - 14 planks and 10 planks.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 20, 2020)

why are we comparing dock sizes?


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Apr 20, 2020)

14! Seems to be common here, is that just coincidence or a pattern with everybody?


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 20, 2020)

LMAO mine is ten?? It feels pretty long to me and my boyfriend though, so I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## crwn (Apr 20, 2020)

you guys are absolutely killing me in this thread


----------



## Garrett (Apr 20, 2020)

Haven't had any complaints.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 20, 2020)

When I`m in a good mood my dock is 14 planks.


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 20, 2020)

Depends on the temperature, it’s just short because it’s only early spring and a little cold outside.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 20, 2020)

This is my favourite thread right now


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 20, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> why are we comparing dock sizes?


to see who has the longer one, of course.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 20, 2020)

I know some people prefer a longer dock, but dock size doesn’t really matter. It’s how you use your dock that makes the difference.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2020)

wait they can be different sizes? I've got the 10 plank dock... now I'm insecure


----------



## Shyria (Apr 20, 2020)

Urgh I just dropped everything to measure my dock and now my roommate is looking at me funny 
It's 14 planks long 


All jokes aside, I find it really fun that they would have different sizes!


----------



## SCORPA15 (Apr 20, 2020)

My dock is thiiiiis big  
just joking mine is 14 planks long.
But always remember folks, it's not the size of the dock that matters it's the motion in the ocean.


----------



## chlore (Apr 20, 2020)

Unless I'm counting wrong, mine's 12 planks not too long, not too short


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 20, 2020)

My dock has 10 planks. When I told my friend he has a longer dock than mine, he said thank you.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 20, 2020)

14 PLANKS FOR ME
THIS THREAD IM GONNA LOSE IT-
IM CACKLING


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 20, 2020)

this thread title is one letter away from being inappropriate but 14


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 20, 2020)

14 seems to be like the most common one, am i wrong or?
sorry under 14-ers, no one wants a dock like yours! lol


----------



## SuperK98 (Apr 20, 2020)

My dock is considerably longer than my boyfriend's. Thankfully he's not insecure about it


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 20, 2020)

Just had to check mine too, because apparently I’m that insecure that I have to compare 
14 planks. Which is the most common and the longest according to this thread? or are longer docks possible?

i also wonder if in a future update Kapp‘n will come to the dock.. which is the most likely use for it other than those 2 fish that can only be found here, or is there something else?


----------



## Mieiki (Apr 20, 2020)

10 planks here sob


----------



## Imbri (Apr 20, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> why are we comparing dock sizes?



Dock envy.


----------



## Onesti (Apr 20, 2020)

This thread is full of big dock energy.


----------



## hallatt (Apr 20, 2020)

This thread is giving me life.

But on a serious note; mine is the short one and it’s in an awkward place. I wish it was I could edit it in some way.


----------



## IndoX (Apr 20, 2020)

This is my favorite thread in the history of TBT.


----------



## Dizzardy (Apr 20, 2020)

Residents of Yonderside breathed a sigh of relief today as it was announced by the Yonderside Island Committee that the length of our dock is 14 planks long.

"Thank goodness we don't live on an island with a short dock" - Gladys


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 20, 2020)

Why are you asking about my dock, Brock?


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Apr 20, 2020)

During like week one of the game my friends pointed out that my dock is shorter than both of theirs. 

This has made me really insecure, does anyone have any good dock-enhancing tips?


----------



## Dizzardy (Apr 20, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> This has made me really insecure, does anyone have any good dock-enhancing tips?



Your only option is to get rid of the dock and randomly generate a new one.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 20, 2020)

I also have a 14 plank long dock hehe

My friends get jealous of the amount of rods and coolers on it


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 20, 2020)

...I had to look twice on this thread's title to make sure I didn't misread anything...

But yeah, ahem, it's 14.


----------



## Mello (Apr 20, 2020)

You guys *are* talking about Animal Crossing, right?


----------



## Saga (Apr 20, 2020)

14 planks!

ACNH is bringing my Millenial dream to life: owning a home, making friends, and having a long dock.


----------



## Mick (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd say it's longer than yours, though secretly it's only 10. But hey, Nooks sells medicine for a reason


----------



## alv4 (Apr 20, 2020)

LOL with the answers...
I'll have to check mine...


----------



## Sloom (Apr 20, 2020)

lmao the mods did a really good job cracking down on the innuendos for this one


----------



## mystery (Apr 20, 2020)

14 planks though in the end does it really matter?


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 20, 2020)

I doubt the OP saw this kind of response coming. I surely wasn’t when checking this thread, but *wow, *this gave me the best laugh in a long time. Everyone had me wheezing. _This community is great._

And yeah, I too, have a long dock.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 20, 2020)

@ all the responses....


Yeah I have 14 planks


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 20, 2020)

Sloom said:


> lmao the mods did a really good job cracking down on the innuendos for this one



I knew there was a post missing when I was re-reading them


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 20, 2020)

Dear lord I have the short dock!!!! I also have the big peninsula.. anyone else correlate?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 20, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> View attachment 245199
> @ all the responses....



Pfft nah. Raymond seems like the kind of guy who would prefer a long dock.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 20, 2020)

I knew mine looked too small! I put all my fishing stuff on there. I wish it was 14. Why, Nintendo?


----------



## LunaRover (Apr 20, 2020)

I was confused reading this thread but then I realized there was such a thing as a 14 plank dock. tragic as I have the inferior 10.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 20, 2020)

I love this community.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 20, 2020)

11. Darn.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 20, 2020)

ThomasNLD said:


> When I`m in a good mood my dock is 14 planks.



So like you're average then?  Average on here is 14 planks.


----------



## dino (Apr 20, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Dear lord I have the short dock!!!! I also have the big peninsula.. anyone else correlate?



long dock, big penninsula here  no correlation


----------



## Romaki (Apr 20, 2020)

I guess I have the 10 one. My old island had the one with 14 planks and I don't see a reason to prefer either one tbh.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 20, 2020)

yall are so funny. thanks for the laughs. i honestly read 'dock' as another word. woo wee


----------



## queentylerqueen (Apr 20, 2020)

18 planks but it works like any other dock. Is this an abnormal size?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 20, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> why are we comparing dock sizes?



Haha, I see what you did there friend! xD

In my town, I got the long one and I think I have been to at least 1 town with a short one.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 20, 2020)

I got 14.

Average, but wish it was bigger.


----------



## Saga (Apr 20, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Dear lord I have the short dock!!!! I also have the big peninsula.. anyone else correlate?



Wait, what counts as a big pensinsula? Is there such a thing as a small peninsula? Now I feel self-conscious!


----------



## Marte (Apr 20, 2020)

I got 20, I swear. :]]]]] But I ain't gonna show it to you guys, so too bad.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 20, 2020)

My dock has 14 planks, which I'm thankful for as it gives me a bit more room to decorate it.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you all for the happy laughs this morning, this thread was a delight to read through


----------



## cIementine (Apr 20, 2020)

just put it next to a deodorant can for reference


----------



## Fey (Apr 20, 2020)

Tip for the short-docked: decorating it with smaller items can make it look bigger


----------



## Raz (Apr 20, 2020)

When i first saw the title of this thread, I was like "oh my, joke thread incoming, mods gonna lock it soon". I mean, it's ONE vowel... 

Then I saw it again end finally clicked on it. Don't regret it lol


----------



## Jhin (Apr 20, 2020)

Send me your dock pics


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm late, but this is the best thread


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 20, 2020)

edit: eh nevermind, I'm not getting a strike against my account for a dock joke


----------



## Soigne (Apr 20, 2020)

mine's the shorter one


----------



## Dozer (Apr 20, 2020)

Mine is like 6 spaces long. Its so sooo small.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 20, 2020)

Does anyone know what the dock is for?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 20, 2020)

JoJoCan said:


> Does anyone know what the dock is for?



I’ll explain when you’re older, son.


----------



## Aardbei (Apr 20, 2020)

I just checked the picture I took when I had to choose between the 4 maps, and I realize that I picked the one map with the smallest dock of the 4


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

I literally didn't see any innuendo in this thread at all until people started bringing it up. I must be too pure of heart for dumb stuff like that.

Anyways, mine is actually 12 planks long!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



Dizzardy said:


> "Thank goodness we don't live on an island with a short dock" - Gladys


I have to admit I may have exhaled through my nose a little when I read this.


----------



## duckykate (Apr 20, 2020)

my dock is huge, I counted 14 planks


----------



## Stil (Apr 20, 2020)

How long is your "dock"


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 20, 2020)

poor mods tryin to figure out how to deal with this thread lmao



JoJoCan said:


> Does anyone know what the dock is for?



in all seriousness, right now there are two fish that are only available from fishing off of the dock (blue marlin and tuna). i wouldn't be surprised if, in the future, there was an update bringing back kapp'n. if so, he'll probably use the dock like in new leaf.


----------



## Fey (Apr 20, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> edit: eh nevermind, I'm not getting a strike against my account for a dock joke



Where’s the sad react when I need it?!


----------



## ChocolateShiba (Apr 20, 2020)

Has anyone else gotten any unsolicited dock pics? No?


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 20, 2020)

I was kind of insecure about my dock maybe being too big or too small, but it's 14 planks long and my boyfriend says it's perfect


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 20, 2020)

Jhin said:


> Send me your dock pics





ChocolateShiba said:


> Has anyone else gotten any unsolicited dock pics? No?








Enjoy


----------



## Neechan (Apr 20, 2020)

i got a 14 plank dock on my island, why you ask?

(gosh dang it autocorrect why, you had to correct it that way?)

”Thank hylia that we have a long dock here on Lanayru“ -Stu


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 20, 2020)

It’s not the dock size that matters....

but Mine is 10


----------



## alv4 (Apr 20, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> poor mods tryin to figure out how to deal with this thread lmao
> 
> 
> 
> in all seriousness, right now there are two fish that are only available from fishing off of the dock (blue marlin and tuna). i wouldn't be surprised if, in the future, there was an update bringing back kapp'n. if so, he'll probably use the dock like in new leaf.


Only two?
I thought there were more


----------



## Mairen (Apr 20, 2020)

Mine is 14. That seems to be the more common size


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 20, 2020)

alv4 said:


> Only two?
> I thought there were more



looking online, it looks like there's also the giant trevally, but it isn't available until may. overall those are the only 3 fish that are exclusive to the pier


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 20, 2020)

mine is 14 planks.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 20, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> looking online, it looks like there's also the giant trevally, but it isn't available until may. overall those are the only 3 fish that are exclusive to the pier



I didn’t even know there were fish exclusive to the pier! I just like to fish off it because it looks cool... 
Thanks for sharing! I’ll have to try and catch some of the exclusive fish now


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 20, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> I didn’t even know there were fish exclusive to the pier! I just like to fish off it because it looks cool...
> Thanks for sharing! I’ll have to try and catch some of the exclusive fish now



 yep!! the blue marlin and tuna are gone at the end of this month and don't come back until november so act fast if you don't time travel haha


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 20, 2020)

queentylerqueen said:


> 18 planks but it works like any other dock. Is this an abnormal size?


Post a pic of your island map??!


----------



## Sheba (Apr 20, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> I didn’t even know there were fish exclusive to the pier! I just like to fish off it because it looks cool...
> Thanks for sharing! I’ll have to try and catch some of the exclusive fish now


Congrats, you now know why you need a good dock for a fulfilled (island) life.

Mine is also 14 planks. I'm thinking about resetting, though, and am scared that a shorter dock might now feel insufficient to me, but I guess I shouldn't be that shallow.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 20, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> View attachment 245342
> 
> Enjoy



OMG, where's the NSFW warning!?!?!?


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 21, 2020)

Well when I reset I'm making sure i have the long dock and big peninsula now that i know about this


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 21, 2020)

Wait, what exactly is the peninsula and how can if differ? Is it the patch of ground that reaches through the beach to the ocean? What is considered big or small there?


----------



## cassetticons (Apr 21, 2020)

proud member of the itty bitty dock committee

(the maps i was given at game start had both sizes, i intentionally chose one with a smaller dock in part bc those were the only ones shown to me with larger beach area, which was a priority for me! also i dont have the patience for map resetting lol)


----------



## Dizzardy (Apr 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have to admit I may have exhaled through my nose a little when I read this.



As soon as I went to measure the length of our islands dock, Gladys was right there waiting next to it. She was as eager to see the length of our dock as I was.


----------



## redsprings (Apr 21, 2020)

16. Apparently I need to actually tour other players' islands because I was under the impression everyone had the same amount.


----------



## randomforeignguy (Apr 21, 2020)

It is not the size of the pier but the motion in the ocean...


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 21, 2020)

I literally didn't know that there were different size docks until I saw this thread so I went and counted. Mine is 14 planks long which seems to be pretty common.


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 21, 2020)

Walk into the club like: 
What up, I got a big dock!


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 21, 2020)

10 planks for mine


----------



## Edge (Apr 21, 2020)

Well, when I looked down at the bottom of my island, I measured 14 i...planks.


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 21, 2020)

ENLARGE your DOCK in ONE DAY
see tom nook at the resident services building TODAY


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 21, 2020)

HOW ARE THERE 6 PAGES OF DOCK INNUENDOS IM-
IM SPEECHLESS-


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 21, 2020)

moonrose said:


> HOW ARE THERE 6 PAGES OF DOCK INNUENDOS IM-
> IM SPEECHLESS-



6, eh? Just a few more and this thread will be as many pages long as my dock.


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 21, 2020)

10  I got an itty bitty boi


----------



## Jhin (Apr 21, 2020)

Fizzii said:


> 10  I got an itty bitty boi



Hey, that's a nice dock bro. A little on the small side, but the shape is overall pretty symmetrical, and your planks have just the right amount of timber. The island evaluation committee rates it 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 21, 2020)

Jhin said:


> Hey, that's a nice dock bro. A little on the small side, but the shape is overall pretty symmetrical, and your planks have just the right amount of timber. The island evaluation committee rates it 4 out of 5 stars.



all docks are good docks ❤


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 21, 2020)

umeiko said:


> Walk into the club like:
> What up, I got a big dock!



Nah I'm just pumped bout some stuff
I got from the tailor shop.
Got Buck a shirt with blue fringe so frosty
People be like "Damn! That's a cold ass donkey."







Rollin in hella, bout to go and shake some trees.
Got some meds wit me in case I get stung by wasps or bees.
Draped in a leopard tank, Skye standing next to me.
I'm gonna give it to her, then she'll
be best friends with me.





YESSSSSSSSSSSS
Shoot it only cost 99 bells!

Bought it, copped it and washed it
Literally found some moccasins
Inside my Nook's recycle bin
Getting props from all my A.C. Friends
Bunnies ain't grungy so I
am stunning and Chrissy's hella happy
I save money on my Nintendo Switch.


----------



## BaileyEloise (Apr 21, 2020)

My dock is only 10 planks  No wonder the fish are never biting- they're probably all laughing at it


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 21, 2020)

I hope it doesn't affect fishing for certain fish! ;- ;
I haven't checked mine yet.


----------



## Ras (Apr 21, 2020)

Didn't the Bee Gees  have a song about this?

How long is your dock, how long is YOUR dock?
I really need to learn


----------



## angiepie (Apr 21, 2020)

I have 10 lol


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 22, 2020)

Mine is 16 btw. I havent seen anyone say that and I counted twice. 16.


----------



## Believe (Apr 22, 2020)

my what now?


----------



## alrodrigu (Apr 22, 2020)

If you clear the area around the dock it'll look bigger.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 22, 2020)

Why is this a thread?


----------



## Clock (Apr 22, 2020)

I think its the average size of a dock in acnh.


----------



## Sheba (Apr 22, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> Mine is 16 btw. I havent seen anyone say that and I counted twice. 16.


I hope you aren't abusing the knowledge that you have such a long dock by sending unsolicited dock pics to everyone now. But still, pics or it didn't happen. Maybe I want to see your dock.


----------



## Eievui (Apr 22, 2020)

10...which means....




I'll check my other island later


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

not to brag or anything but my dock is 14 planks


----------



## alv4 (Apr 26, 2020)

After some days I remmembered this thread and counted... and It's 14 Planks


----------



## Rokushi (Apr 26, 2020)

Mine is only 10 planks...

This is my favourite thread ever.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 26, 2020)

My dock has 10 planks but that's more than enough.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 26, 2020)

The thread title got me thinking something else before I reread it.

Anyways, my dock is quite small but I assume it will be quite viable in the future.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 26, 2020)

This is my favorite thread ever and I will cry if the mods delete it


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 26, 2020)

If you are going to ask me that are you at least going to take me out to dinner first?


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 26, 2020)

I had no idea there were variants in dock size, but hey. That's life. 

I've a 14-plank dock myself. On a serious note, it makes it a bit easier to do some decoration because there's more room to set out items.


----------



## elo-chan (Jun 23, 2020)

bumping this thread because I just restarted my island and went from a 16 plank dock to 10 planks. rip.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2020)

I did a double take when I saw this topic.

I actually put on some reading glasses I've never used, and never will again.

To answer the question, I wouldn't have a clue.
The dock has never been used.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 24, 2020)

It isn’t the length of your dock, it’s the motion of the ocean.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 24, 2020)

Mine is 10! I don't mind the shorter length though.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 24, 2020)

I believe I have the long one!


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 24, 2020)

*14 plank here*


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 24, 2020)

magnum dock with 14 planks B)


----------



## Rich (Jun 24, 2020)

I read that wrong but mines 14


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 24, 2020)

My dock is 14 planks long   
Also, I never knew docks could be entertaining until now XD LOL. This is the funniest thread I have come across so far haha


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 24, 2020)

I always like a long dock but doesn’t it depend on the motion in the ocean


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

These replies are extremely suggestive
but I’ve got a looong dock. A whole 14 planks!


----------



## Reploid (Jun 24, 2020)

Goes to show that nobody cares how wide your dock is.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

SuperiorTech said:


> Goes to show that nobody cares how wide your dock is.


they always ask “how long is your dock” but never “how is your dock”


----------



## Imbri (Jun 24, 2020)

You know, after reading through this again, I realized I never answered the question.

My dock is 14 planks and there are no complaints.


----------



## alv4 (Jun 25, 2020)

Imbri said:


> You know, after reading through this again, I realized I never answered the question.
> 
> My dock is 14 planks and there are no complaints.


That’s the average size xD


----------



## Mary (Jun 25, 2020)

I know dock size doesn’t matter, but what if you reset your island and got a short dock when you’re used to a long dock? (Obviously you can’t tell your new island or it’ll feel self-conscious)


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 25, 2020)

I love these replies


----------



## Vextro (Jun 25, 2020)

*insert dock joke here* 

I didn't even realize there were different dock sizes that you could get, luckily I have the long 14 plank dock size which I'm happy about so that I can decorate it more and put some more furniture I wouldn't be able to otherwise. 

I'd say this and the rock sizes are the only really things to worry about for towns as imo all the docks look fine unless you really care but I think having bigger rocks and dock is better as you can put more things on them and customize things more as I am not constantly looking at my airport.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jun 25, 2020)

I just measured mine, it's 14 planks from shore to tip.


----------



## Damniel (Jun 25, 2020)

i put a ruler next to my dock and it’s like average height (14 planks). i thought love it though as it always gets the job done


----------



## John Wick (Jun 25, 2020)

Oh DOCK as in the jetty?
I thought you meant the switch dock.
I thought all docks were basically the same.
Just a long black dock. 

Anyway, for the jetty dock, I dunno.
I haven't counted it.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 25, 2020)

I really didn't know until now that the docks are different lengths honestly  I saw someone theorizing that if there's an update with Kappa in the future, the docks will play a part in that!


----------



## AmyK (Jun 25, 2020)

I'd like to see a picture of said 18 plank dock if there is one because I won't believe it until I see it!
I thought my dock was about average with its 14 planks, but apparently it's considered as a pretty big one...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 25, 2020)

I thought the larger docks were rarer, but it seems my 14 is average.

Apparently my partners town has a colder ocean, only 10 planks there.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 25, 2020)

AmyK said:


> I'd like to see a picture of said 18 plank dock if there is one because I won't believe it until I see it!
> I thought my dock was about average with its 14 planks, but apparently it's considered as a pretty big one...


I checked and mine is 16 planks long.

That's above average. 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



Jinglefruit said:


> I thought the larger docks were rarer, but it seems my 14 is average.
> 
> Apparently my partners town has a colder ocean, only 10 planks there.


Shrinkage?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 25, 2020)

i get triggered every time this thread gets bumped and here we are at page 8

i guess y'all love docks!


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jun 25, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> This has made me really insecure, does anyone have any good dock-enhancing tips?


Place items at the base,so it creates the illusion that it looks longer than it actually is.


----------



## alv4 (Jun 26, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i get triggered every time this thread gets bumped and here we are at page 8
> 
> i guess y'all love docks!



Who doesn't?


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 5, 2020)

queentylerqueen said:


> 18 planks but it works like any other dock. Is this an abnormal size?


Share a pick of your map or proof!!


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 5, 2020)

Mine is 10 planks long. But I never knew that the sizes varied from town to town. I wonder if it's randomized between the two sizes or if the size is tied to a different thing like some of the Nook items...


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 5, 2020)

Having to live with a short dock... its putting me on the verge of resetting it's the only real reason to reset again at this point but then the whole island idea is gone and I'll have to come up with a new one
. So it's making me wanna buy another switch console and I really dont wanna but I cant stand the short dock!!!!


----------



## Kilroysghost (Sep 6, 2020)

I’m really annoyed my dock is only 10 planks. I can’t tell you how much bait I’ve used and still can’t catch any of the deep sea fish.


----------



## Laurean (Sep 6, 2020)

I`ve got 14


----------



## Bcat (Sep 6, 2020)

Whoever bumped this lovely thread: you have my gratitude.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2020)

Lumbridge said:


> it doesn't matter how long your dock is, all that matters is what's inside your heart


I have never seen so many likes on a comment here in my life lmao, it's true though


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Sep 6, 2020)

Reading this thread made my day, I still have to giggle about some comments here. 

...And now that I think about it, I don't even know how long my dock is, whoops. :x


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2020)

I misread the title and im glad so many other people did too LOL

But to post constructively, thank you to OP for teaching me that islands have different dock sizes


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 6, 2020)

not gonna lie this question reeaallly threw me off for a moment there

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020

mines ab 15 planks doe. Hahahah mine be de best dock in town bb >


----------



## pizzabutts (Sep 6, 2020)

14 planks


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Sep 8, 2020)

:'D

Mine has 14.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 8, 2020)

Brb I’m going to go measure my dock size haha 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2020

Ok I’m back I have a long dock 14 planks


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 8, 2020)

14, I'm not getting shorted


----------



## CodyMKW (Sep 8, 2020)

14 for the actual Dock
16 if including steps of the Dock


----------



## Lotusblossom (Sep 8, 2020)

Cant do anything with the short dock


----------



## Bcat (Sep 8, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Cant do anything with the short dock


Well, not with that attitude at least.


----------



## Kilroysghost (Sep 9, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Whoever bumped this lovely thread: you have my gratitude.


Lol. It was me . You’re welcome

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020

Well, I did finally manage to catch 2 Blue marlins but the Mahi-Mahi and Giant Trevally elude me.  Haven’t found the football fish either.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

Oy I wish I didn’t have a dock cuz it’s in an area that’s supposed to be mostly feral. Ah well I just had it overtaken by a spider crab (as part of my crab rave on the whole western beach lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

don't have one so can't tell, sorry


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2020)

**insert repetitive, annoying 80’s sitcom laugh track to haunt this thread forever**

My dock is only ten planks long.  My heart though?  It’s bigger than anyone else‘s.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 18, 2020)

I have a massive dock.


----------



## annex (Sep 19, 2020)

My dock is very long. I thought all of them were the same until just recently. I visited a friend's Island and noticed how short their dock was. He said he wished his dock was long like mine. That made me feel bad, so I reassured him that his dock was special no matter the size.


----------

